# Int res spray



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Trying out some vlogs? Any comment on the vid would be great. Dont be shy Ill start. Quality not so great, to long and no sound. 
now your turn:thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Tell your backroller to extend that stick so he does not have to keep bending over. Also why does your backroller start and stop on the wall like that?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Also why does your backroller start and stop on the wall like that?


That's an old stippling technique to keep the roll pattern consistent. Some times you would roll upwards.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

CApainter said:


> That's an old stippling technique to keep the roll pattern consistent. Some times you would roll upwards.


Interesting. If you put a noob on the backrolling I could see some problems with leaving marks at the start point from pressure. Of course anytime you put a noob on anything i can see problerms.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

You got to be cruel to be kind!
appreciated..


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

CApainter said:


> That's an old stippling technique to keep the roll pattern consistent. Some times you would roll upwards.


UM....thats just stupid:whistling2:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> UM....thats just stupid:whistling2:


It would help if you could explain why you think it's stupid.


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

I try and keep paint ..off my noob

To each his own !!


Stay Frosty


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

jason123 said:


> You got to be cruel to be kind!
> appreciated..


I just got stuck on the backroller sorry. 
As far as the vid goes, edit out the walking around parts (reminds me of my dads home movies with him filming his shoes) add sound with a voice over narrative to explain shots. 

Is this going to be in addition to the blogs on your site?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

CApainter said:


> It would help if you could explain why you think it's stupid.


I'm sorry, I didn't think you were serious. I roll up I roll down up down up down like a machine,works for me. Never took the roller stipple so seriously. My Bad


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Workaholic
"Is this going to be in addition to the blogs on your site"?



The plans of mice and men! I hope


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Tell your backroller to extend that stick so he does not have to keep bending over. Also why does your backroller start and stop on the wall like that?


A longer one would help in reaching the ceiling to backroll it as well...

Good start on the vid idea but it needs some work like you say - sound would be good.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't think you were serious. I roll up I roll down up down up down like a machine,works for me. Never took the roller stipple so seriously. My Bad


No problem, I just wanted to know what I was missing.

I think the rolling technique I was referring to applies more to stipple paints, which is rarely used any more. I will, however, use the single vertical roller stroke if I'm in a humid condition where the paint has a tendency to sag (using the upward stroke), or if I want a fast drying waterborne gloss to appear more even. But generally, like you, I go up and down with pleasurable results!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

It is a start. Check this thread, Ken (where has he been?) had some good suggestions.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm shooting first asking questions later. I'll prob put together a flashy intro piece. Not toutin to be the best!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Interesting.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

That's there is some funny ****. Yeah, whats with the roller guy? Sorry man, but you just made my day.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Not bad mate. But yea tell your backroller that he can save his back by extending that pole next time.


----------

